# Lindt Chocolate



## Laconic (Dec 14, 2019)

How often only 19 carbs with Christmas approaching, I want a treat myself too


----------



## Sharron1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Laconic said:


> How often only 19 carbs with Christmas approaching, I want a treat myself too
> View attachment 12768


I have the 90% bar.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 15, 2019)

I found 95percent cocoa bars at Lidl.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 15, 2019)

I also have the 90% bar in the house at all times, I have a square 4 nights a week after tea, the 90% bar is 14g carbs, note if you do try Lidl's 95% its generally only available for a short time before Christmas xx


----------



## Sharron1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I found 95percent cocoa bars at Lidl.


Ooh ta,  I need to  check that out. By some lucky coincidence a Lidl is opening near where I work. I shall be there on day 1.


----------



## Sharron1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I also have the 90% bar in the house at all times, I have a square 4 nights a week after tea, the 90% bar is 14g carbs, note if you do try Lidl's 95% its generally only available for a short time before Christmas xx


Ah, thanks for that. Will stock up.


----------



## Jodee (Dec 15, 2019)

I got the JD Gross Almond & Orange from Lidl it fairtrade dark chocolate at 56% cocoa, each large square only 5.7 g carbs, can have 2 to 3 squares even


----------



## Browser (Dec 15, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I found 95percent cocoa bars at Lidl.



I found this bitter and unpleasant. I am generally ok with high per cent cocoa chocolate and find the Aldi Moser Roth 85% a good balance of low carb and pleasant taste.


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 18, 2019)

I prefer Novi 72% or 88%
https://elah-dufour.it/en/prodotti/neronero/neronero-88-
Even Icam is good
https://www.icamcioccolato.com/it/prodotti/linea-c-tavolette-di-cioccolato

I think they aren't easy to find in UK but where I am most malls have it, you fin them even in open air markets


----------



## SueEK (Dec 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> How often only 19 carbs with Christmas approaching, I want a treat myself too
> View attachment 12768


I treat myself to two chunks of this, only 5g carbs each day, keeps my yearnings at bay


----------



## Laconic (Dec 25, 2019)

Tried this today disgusting, nothing beats milk chocolate Cadbury’s fruit and nut or Galaxy caramel, but those days are long gone now.....


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 25, 2019)

I think it's absolutely fantastic but then again I've always preferred dark chocolate to milk, you probably don't like it because it isn't dolled up with sugar, if you allow the 90% stuff to warm a bit it does actually alter the flavour slightly so maybe try that? I discovered that after leaving it on my laptop keyboard once (in a tub not just a square of loose chocolate lol) xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 25, 2019)

I get 100% cocoa chocolate from M&S.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 26, 2019)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I get 100% cocoa chocolate from M&S.



we had some a100% in which I used in cooking, but I really couldn’t get on with it. I think 85% is about my limit.


----------

